# Mac Life 2009-2010 predictions



## Rubbie (Feb 27, 2008)

I just picked up this months Maclife magazine, I don't usually bye that stuff but the cover piqued my interest. If Apple can pull of this one off wow. And no I don't work for this magazine.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Apple is definitely going for the full home integration. I could see them having some sort of pop out screen such as this where all your media is stored and it is also used as a a nice remote and internet tablet as well.

I am much more interested in the future of the portables.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

That is SEXY!


----------



## carleymarie (Feb 3, 2008)

Many of the ideas for the potential products in this issue look amazing.

From what I read, the article uses patents filed by Apple and have added colour and other attributes to predict some of the products of the future.

The one on the cover is definitely one I would buy if it was released.

p.s. MacLife is a great magazine. I have a subscription and read it cover-to-cover every month.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

disclaimer: I used to write for MacAddict (now MacLife) magazine.

I agree, the makeover really shook them out of their rut and now the mag is chock-full of usefullness.

However, as regards that cover ... it must be noted that NO design ever featured as speculation by the various Mac websites/magazines has ever actually come to resemble future products in either look or functionality. Don't get your hopes up.


----------



## rampancy_fatalin. (Dec 17, 2004)

Reminds me of some similar issues Macworld did back in the mid 90's - in one issue they actually really did have undeveloped prototypes created by the Apple Industrial Design Group, and in another they did a very bold prediction of a future Mac aided by Frogdesign, a design firm that used to work with Apple. They actually did get some things right, like the use of Personality Cards on the beige Power Mac G3.


----------



## Corbeau (Apr 25, 2008)

carleymarie said:


> Many of the ideas for the potential products in this issue look amazing.
> p.s. MacLife is a great magazine. I have a subscription and read it cover-to-cover every month.


I'm more of a Macworld type of guy. I have a subscription and read it cover-to-cover every month.

But that's probably because I have the (perhaps wrong) impression that MacLife is more geared towards the creative types.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Many here are probably too young to have seen MacWorld in it's heyday. Half inch thick issues chalked full of articles explaining technology as well as reviews of equipment and games. 
Sure there were ads as well, but today's MacWorld is 50% content, 50% ads.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Most magazines these days are mostly advertisements, with little actual content. I used to read Byte magazine in the day, and it was worth reading what Bill Gates had to say because none of his predictions ever came true. The computer world was also more interesting, because there were more people doing more things, quite often with actual programming languages, or with actual processors.

I still think Apple should go back to the multi-coloured computers. I'd buy an iMac if I could get one in graphite (especially if it had a PPC processor in it), to match my venerable iMac. At least the number of people going to Apple has stirred up the industry, as some makers of PCs are getting into actually making some decent looking systems (though they are still crummy Fi$ta based PCs)...


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Pretty cool for sure! As for the magazine; it's crap...it is littered with Sony Vaio ads suggesting using ms media center...it paints a clear picture that the magazine is gone to the crapper.

In advance of the argument that they are doing it to make money..right, exactly, cause it has gone to the crapper.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

satchmo said:


> Many here are probably too young to have seen MacWorld in it's heyday. Half inch thick issues chalked full of articles explaining technology as well as reviews of equipment and games.
> Sure there were ads as well, but today's MacWorld is 50% content, 50% ads.


 I remember when MacWorld was that thick and its competition was MacUser. That is before Mac User merged with MacWorld and the magazine shrunk.



chas_m said:


> disclaimer: I used to write for MacAddict (now MacLife) magazine.


 Cool! Did you know PrisonGuy?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Never read much MacUser, just the occasional copy off the news stand, but was a regular reader of Byte, MacWorld & MacAddict. Still got a bunch of 'em kicking around here inna coupla boxes somewhere. 

Got my very first computer bug of off a MacAddict CD, a worm of some sort found its way onto my PCP 240 running OS 8.1. Still miss the fun of SCSI...


----------



## carleymarie (Feb 3, 2008)

Corbeau said:


> I'm more of a Macworld type of guy. I have a subscription and read it cover-to-cover every month.
> 
> But that's probably because I have the (perhaps wrong) impression that MacLife is more geared towards the creative types.


I think that would be an accurate statement.

It has a lot of step-by-step instructions on how to use a lot of programs which is great for a Mac newbie like myself.


----------



## Sualocin (Nov 7, 2007)

What is so great about touch screen technology? That's whats on the cover of that magazine right? My keyboard gets plenty filthy, why would I want a screen that needs my greasy dirty hands all over it to control it, scratching it up. Fingers don't have the same accuracy as a keyboard and mouse (which is why I hate track pads) and there is always lag on input. I don't touch my monitor and it stays really clean, my keyboard I just have to wipe down. Seriously are we really missing that much functionality? 

Back to reminiscing though, back when I was in a 4-H computer club, I would natter on non-stop about Macs, and how a Mac wouldn't have this problem and this would be easier on a Mac. So at the end of the year my club leader bought me an issue of MacAddict. It was a great issue and the name made it a great present. The CD began my life long obsession with Unreal Tournament. Though I don't read it anymore, I always thought it was a really good Mac magazine. Now I can just go online with easier to ignore ads to get my latest Mac gossip and goodies.


----------



## rampancy_fatalin. (Dec 17, 2004)

satchmo said:


> Many here are probably too young to have seen MacWorld in it's heyday. Half inch thick issues chalked full of articles explaining technology as well as reviews of equipment and games.
> Sure there were ads as well, but today's MacWorld is 50% content, 50% ads.


I actually had a big collection of Macworld going back to the original 601-based Power Macs - they were huge, especially the ones about the big topics like "System 8", BeOS, and CHRP (anyone remember THAT!?). Macworld's slimmed down a lot, but it's not as worse as it was around 2001-2002, when it got really trimmed down. 

From what I've seen of Mac|Life, it's really not that much different than MacAddict (there was always a very obvious skew towards graphics/audio users from when I began to subscribe to it), the key difference is that the anti-Microsoft/Intel/Windows rhetoric has been dulled down considerably - something they admitted was a much-needed move.


----------

